# charles daly slug barrel???



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

this may be a dumb ??? but was considering looking for a slug barrel/scope for a 12 ga autoloader...not sure its even an option...gun is a charels daly superior 3'' 12 guage semi auto...cant seem to find any barrela anywhere...bought this new at walmart 5-6 yrs ago...thanks for any help/suggestions!!


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

From the CD website.

Shotgun Barrel Customers: Please call our Parts & Service Department to purchase barrels or inquire about availability. Toll-Free 1-866-325-9782 (M-F, 9:00AM-4:30PM ET).


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

thanks papa...missed that somehow...


----------

